

Australian Institute of Applied Sciences? For Real? - startswithaj
http://www.aias.edu.au/courses

======
DigitalSea
I do not see the issue here. My girlfriend went to AIAS and studied an
Advanced Diploma of Naturopathy and the course was very thorough, they are a
very good educational institution (on par with the likes of QUT, UQ, SCU). She
had no problem finding a job after graduating (well before) and their courses
are accredited and recognised.

It is my understanding that "applied science" translates to solving practical
problems using science and there is a science to everything. I think you're
overreacting here, calm down it's just a name.

~~~
startswithaj
Naturopathy is a hodge-podge of mostly unscientific treatment modalities based
on vitalism and other prescientific notions of disease. As a result, typical
naturopaths are more than happy in essence to “pick one from column A and one
from column B” when it comes to pseudoscience, mixing and matching treatments
including traditional Chinese medicine, homeopathy, herbalism, Ayurvedic
medicine, applied kinesiology, anthroposophical medicine, reflexology,
craniosacral therapy, Bowen Technique, and pretty much any other form of
unscientific or prescientific medicine that you can imagine.

<http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/471156>
[http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/index.php/naturopathy-
an...](http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/index.php/naturopathy-and-science/)

“Do you know what they call ‘alternative medicine’ that’s been proved to work?
‘Medicine’.” — Tim Minchin

From your girlfriends experience learning pseudo-science you have concluded
"the course was very thorough, they are a very good educational institution".
How?

Enough Said?

------
startswithaj
Since when have Beauty Therapy, Natural Medicine, Hairdressing, Massage
Therapy or 'Health & Fitness' been defined as applied sciences?

I think it's pretty outrageous that the Department of Education allows them to
carry this name.

